# I knew there had a be a homebrew portion to a "Smoking" forum!



## spoiledrotten (Nov 23, 2011)

Home brew is another hobby I have and love. It's like smoking meat; the process is interesting, but the results are more than satisfying!

I don't like any beer, but I love my homemade wine, and keep some fermenting all the time for the wife, family and friends.


----------



## alelover (Nov 23, 2011)

. Nice to have more folks that ferment stuff here.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice looking bottle of wine. Is that from grapes or a kit?


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 25, 2011)

It's from grapes. I purchased the steam juicer (best $100 I ever spent) and go from there with different kinds of fruits, or buy juice from the super market and make it from that. I haven't done a kit yet.


----------



## roller (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome and that is some good looking wine you have there...I have made alot of wine in my day but have slowed down some now...I have some going now that has been in the carboy for 4 years. I make mostly fruit wines and have made lots from the juice sold that the Gro. store...


----------



## roller (Nov 25, 2011)

Mind telling me what brane name your steam juicer is ? Thanks


----------



## sourhophead (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 25, 2011)

Roller said:


> Mind telling me what brane name your steam juicer is ? Thanks


This is it, Roller.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 25, 2011)

This is it, Roller. I got it from Amazon.com.
[h1]"Back to Basics N12 Stainless Steel Juicer/Cooker Set"[/h1]
I'm still wondering how long before I can post a link for something without the admin holding my posts. :(


----------



## 2salty (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome from another homebrewer.  I started in 1996.  Wonderful ingredients here in Austin.

This is going to be fun!  I'm looking forward to caculating the number of homebrews needed to cold smoke bacon.

Made fig, muscadine, and pear wines this past summer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh boy, now I have to learn how to make wine too. It would save me a ton of money, because Judy does like her wine!


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh boy, now I have to learn how to make wine too. It would save me a ton of money, because Judy does like her wine!


Al, it's a very interesting and fun hobby. What other hobby, beside cooking, allows and almost demands that you sample the product all through the process? The outcome of wine making is limited only by your imagination. The possibilities are endless. You can make wine out of almost anything and the savings by making it yourself are wonderful. My wife and I like my homemade wine more than any of the store bought wine we've had. One reason is that it's made to our own specifications and tastes.


----------



## 2salty (Nov 30, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Al, it's a very interesting and fun hobby. What other hobby, beside cooking, allows and almost demands that you sample the product all through the process? The outcome of wine making is limited only by your imagination. The possibilities are endless. You can make wine out of almost anything and the savings by making it yourself are wonderful. My wife and I like my homemade wine more than any of the store bought wine we've had. One reason is that it's made to our own specifications and tastes.


Watching the CO2 bubbles in the airlock is a lot like watching the smoker!  It's easier to walk away from the fermenter for a day or two, tho.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Nov 30, 2011)

2salty said:


> Watching the CO2 bubbles in the airlock is a lot like watching the smoker!  It's easier to walk away from the fermenter for a day or two, tho.


I know what you mean. I remember getting up in the middle of the night, going in the mud room to watch the bubbles. I've gotten more patient as time goes by, but it was funny when I'd get back in bed, the wife knew where I'd been and would ask how the bubbles are doing. Like the bug zapper and beer being listed as quality entertainment for a redneck. :)


----------



## slownlow (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you guys have any noob recommended reading /websites/books.  I sure would like to learn this craft.


----------



## 2salty (Dec 1, 2011)

try looking at this site - www.austinhomebrew.com   I know they sell plenty books and magazines; they are my local supplier and a great mail-order business.  You might also try visiting a Half Priced Books store for literature on the subject.  I'm guessing that some folks have made YouTube videos on the process also.

SpoiledRotten would probably agree - if you can cook, you can make beer.  I was a little nervous until I found out for myself that it wasn't any harder than making gumbo.  One (important) similarity between brewing and handling meats is cleanliness.  Sanitization is rule #1.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 1, 2011)

Well never mind.  I answered my own question.   Here's a great read for anyone interested:

http://www.winebook.webs.com/


----------



## spoiledrotten (Dec 1, 2011)

slownlow said:


> Well never mind.  I answered my own question.   Here's a great read for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.winebook.webs.com/


The winemaking forum I frequent is:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/

That site to wine is like this one to smoking meat. You'll always get a friendly, helpful answers from that group of people. BTW, I'm SpoiledRotten on that forum too. Recipes for any kind of wine you could "possible" imagine.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 2, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> The winemaking forum I frequent is:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/
> 
> That site to wine is like this one to smoking meat. You'll always get a friendly, helpful answers from that group of people. BTW, I'm SpoiledRotten on that forum too. Recipes for any kind of wine you could "possible" imagine.


Thanks so much!   I will definitely check the site out.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 28, 2012)

For beermaking, check out http://ww.realbeer.com.  Realbeer is laid back and friendly.  The brewing network is another good source of brewing information, but there are a lot of fart jokes and such that might put some folks off.

Another site to check out is the BJCP web site http://www.bjcp.org.  The style guidelines will teach you a lot about what different kinds of beer there are and what to expect when you taste a sample of a good one.  It is useful when pairing food, etc.


----------

